# Thank you to the Penn Club



## Rich Parsons (Jul 31, 2005)

I would like to say thanks to Dave and Jason and the rest of the Penn Club for bringing me out this last weekend for a private seminar for their club. I enjoyed the training, and the willing students. I also had lots of good food, from multiple cultures and met lots of nice people. 

I look forward to training with these guys again.

I know one or two have an ID here and others :lurk: "_LURK_", so I hope I can get them to sign up, and post occasionally. 

Thanks again

Rich
 :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 31, 2005)

I met a number of them in Buffalo...please, start posting!


----------



## paj (Aug 1, 2005)

Rich,
I'm pretty sure I speak for everyone when I say that we had a great time, and learned alot. The opportunity to learn from an accomplished martial artist in a small group forum is always productive, and it was very worthwhile to start at the basics and learn them from a slightly different perspective.

I certainly hope to have to opportunity to train with you again, and just hang out. Sorry I missed the second day, but duty calls, and one can't go skipping weddings even if one might be tempted to...

I hope your trip home was as uneventful as your trip out.

Dave (paj)


----------



## jdg (Aug 1, 2005)

Thank you Rich!  There.  Back to my lurking.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 1, 2005)

I got two of you out 

Now for the rest


----------

